# Succesful spawn!!



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i had a successful spawn on Father's day(21st)!! It was from 6:51pm~7:58pm. I thought it was a pretty short spawn but i think i have more than 100fry. though, i doubt most of them will survive until adulthood. 

today, i came into my room and i see tons of fry!! the male was and is going crazy blowing them into the bubblenest. he made a huge one after the spawn.







the female VT







the male HM

will i get veiltails since i bred a HM and a VT?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

its been about 2 days, the fry are still falling but not as much as yesterday. some seem do be half swimming and half spiraling. do you think they are free swimming?


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

can I have one once they get older? Ill pay for shipping


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

sure ill post some pics of them once they get older. they wont get to adult until the end of summer but ill try to remember


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i lost most of my fry but it looks like i still have about 20 left; they're 2 weeks old and since this was my first time spawning, i learned a lot.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

What are you feeding them?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

hikari first bites, and i admit, i should have gotten live food.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

dang they all died


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. At least you learned something from it.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ohhh that sucks my first time was susseful but only 4 survived!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never used first bites..i have never even seen them..so i really can't say much about the stuff...but there are a number of foods available that are small enough for fry that small..take a quart jar full of tank water ..put a lettuce leaf in it and set it out in the sun for awhile..when it gets all green looking it is ready to feed to the babies..infusoria is always a good food...


----------



## Spgrooms (Jul 25, 2009)

that male is gorgeous, and are you going for a second attempt?? If so then heck I might take one, and I like that Lettuce leaf Idea loha, very ingenious


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I have used first bites. My fish haven't died, and they like then, so I assume they work. What I usually do is just grind of flakes however...

Sorry about the dead fish


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks and yes i will be spawning them during the school year since there is less chance that im gonna be gone for vacation: my parents told me i wouldnt be going anywhere this summer but the, after the spawn they planned a trip so ya.. i might use the hikari first bites with infusoria and then order a culture or mabe grind up some freeze dried bloodworms... im not sure but i might try to spawn the male(Bubbles) with his sisternas soon as i get my ten gallon cleared up. Im having an algae problem right now..


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

first bites food is quite good, i have ALWAYS had succes with the stuff, especially with my guppies and platies, the babies i find after a drop all surrvive it seems to bring them on quickly too. i also give mine live brine shrimp once they can eat it they love it and ground up blood worm pellet. one thing i will say avoid though is liquifry! that stuff seems to go off quickly... and go a nasty yellowy colour.. its a waste of money i feel lol.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i really don't mess with stuff like first bites or liquifry as i have several foods that are far superior to them..some of my foods work well for really tiny fry as they go down below 50 microns in size..i also sell foods and for larger fry i use the Plecocaine #01..but that is too big for betta fry.something like Mega-Fry #01 would be better.
but one of the important things about keeping the fry alive is in feeding small amounts several times a day.i like to feed my fry 5 or 6 times.....


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a nursing tank, 5 gallons. I put all the fry in there. It is never cleaned on the walls or rocks. There is plenty of green algae growing that the fry seem to like eating. I also put in a small amount of crushed spirulina flake in once a day. Water changes are regular as to keep the water fresh. Wright or wrong I'm not sure, but that is what I do.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Plecocaine, first bites, Golden pearls, Azoo artificial rotifers. I like the azoo shaker bottles better than the Hikari pouch, much easier to control amounts. There are lots of nutritious powders. Keep the water clean and you can raise fish on them. Liquifry seems to foul the water more quickly than the powders. But live food is safer than frozen or powders, it doesn't rot immediately if you overfeed. But because it can be unreliable (my microworms are sporadic) have some of the other standing by.

I've also had success with really ugly tanks covered with nasty green algae. Even if you don't see the fry, they find something to eat.


----------

